# Long hard extraction



## fenix (Oct 31, 2010)

Oooerrr..

Anyway. I picked up a RR45 grinder a couple of weeks back and have been fiddling to dial it in to use with my Gaggia Classic, beans wise I am using Rave Italian Job (1Kg bag, 1 week from roast). I have also just started playing with a bottomless portafilter to see what thats like, so far the its been pretty good, with a minimum of coffee being splattered over me or the kitchen. My query is regarding the time it takes from turning the Classics pump on and coffee starting to appear in the cup, at the moment its 20+ sec with the bottomless on, then its another 30 sec to get 36 gr of coffee from 16gr of ground beans. Taste wise it seems reasonable for a beginner. I do not have calibrated tamper, so maybe slacken off on the tamp a bit? Or loosen the grind? Or leave as is? More worried about damaging the machine than anything (as far as I am aware the OPV hasnt been altered).

So any thoughts?

Cheers

JCga


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Make grind more coarse


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I aim for anything around 6 seconds from when i hit the switch and pour starting on my classic, if i was getting 20+ seconds then i would loosen the grind a pinch...

50+ seconds for 36g is on the long side as you know, so yes loosen the grind and see what the times are then, plus how it tastes.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

50-60 seconds is on the long time

time for when you switch the pump on

be guided by taste ....nothing wrong with extraction nominally in the 25- 35 seconds bracket.

If you like a 40 seconds exaction thats fine too , but experiment and taste ...

they will taste different thought

16 > 32 over 25 will taste different to 16>32 over 35 seconds

As above loosen grind ( make it coarser )


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm using the same beans and with the naked portafilter it takes around 3-4 secs for the extraction to appear and a second or two more to start pouring. With a normal portafiler this would be about 6s to emerge from the spout. Overall time to get twice the ground coffee weight is around 25-30s.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Similar set-up to me (minus the naked portafilter).

I have mine set at the lowest setting before the burrs chirp (I can hear them very slightly catching). If I set it one notch up I get a too fast a flow (15 secs for 16g).

Just measured 16g in, 29 secs and weighed 36g out. I'm still a tamping novice but getting there. I put my cup on the scales, tared them and measured the cup after emptying it.

After switching it on there was about 10 seconds wait then started to drip for a few seconds before getting mouse-tails. Counted 29 seconds until I just caught it blonding.

Excuse the perspective on my phone camera...










Beans are York Coffee Emporium's 'The Ninth' blended


----------



## fenix (Oct 31, 2010)

Cheers for the help, have dropped it down one notch and its better. Will time and weigh it tomorrow to see what the difference is. Trying to keep the tamp pressure the same to avoid changing more than one variable at a time.

I could do with finding a glass that will fit under the portafilter with enough room for the jewellers scales (cheap ebay scales), anybody point me towards something that fits?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

fenix said:


> Cheers for the help, have dropped it down one notch and its better. Will time and weigh it tomorrow to see what the difference is. Trying to keep the tamp pressure the same to avoid changing more than one variable at a time.
> 
> I could do with finding a glass that will fit under the portafilter with enough room for the jewellers scales (cheap ebay scales), anybody point me towards something that fits?


Glass..

take your pic....

http://coffeehit.co.uk/catalogsearch/result?q=duralex


----------

